# Making a List...



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 12, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Ok, here's the deal. I now have about a month before I bring my two li'l jennets home. Here are the supplies I have so far: I have a watering "tub"(?) , two feed buckets that I can hang on the fence posts or wherever, two adorable weanling size mini donk halters & leadlines




: , a little shed (but we're going to build a bigger one - thanks to the wonderful ideas y'all have given me here :bgrin ), and probably a couple of other things I forgot  [/SIZE]

We also have to put up an extra shaded area - probably the cattle panel/tarp type... and I know we'll need a salt block and maybe other blocks? Have I forgotten anything important here? Any other suggestions?

(Doing my little part for an active forum here :lol:



: Also thought a "newbie donkey owner supply list" might be a good thing?



: )

_*Thanks y'all! :worshippy: *_


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds like your just about ready :aktion033: Dont forget to make yourself up a little emergency "vet" kit. Put some old towels in there, vet wrap, banamine, blu coat,or wonder dust, vaseline, a syringe, scissors, .....and everyone else can add to this.....and then I will pin this topic for the newbies to see what a home vet kit should all contain. Also, make sure you get coconut cookies..



:



: .they work wonders when they get the poops. Selenium block if its low in your area. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i like to have some extra halters and leads around in case something happens to one or maybe i just like to buy things :bgrin . lots of fly spray and swat...flies love donks! oh and a hoof pick too. i am sure there are lots of things but that's what comes to mind on top of Corinnes suggestion of the first aid kit. i bet you are getting excited! Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 13, 2007)

Tammy you are off to a good start. might i suggest to go on over to the main forum, someone there is about to get his first mini and has been making a similar list, there are PAGES of ideas. andmost of them are the same whether it be for mini horses or donkeys... i just went and checked, right now it is towards the bottom of page 2, it is by "George" and is called "Before bringing a mini home...The must haves". if you don't see this post for a bit it might have been bumped on down to page 3 even, things seem to move fast on the main forum.

Counting down... :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 13, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Thanks, Corinne, Nikki and Susan!



Very helpful ideas. You would think it would have crossed my mind to have those "emergency" items on hand. Just goes to show ya... I'm a novice at this



: Also appreciate the heads up about the main forum. I will go check that out also



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## julieb (Aug 13, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Sounds like your just about ready :aktion033: Dont forget to make yourself up a little emergency "vet" kit. Put some old towels in there, vet wrap, banamine, blu coat,or wonder dust, vaseline, a syringe, scissors, .....and everyone else can add to this.....and then I will pin this topic for the newbies to see what a home vet kit should all contain. Also, make sure you get then use to coconut cookies...they work wonders when they get the poops. Selenium block if its low in your area. Corinne


Ok what is blu coat or wonder dust  julie


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you have a hay feeder? All of my critters make quite a mess without one! Well, the goats make a mess anyway..... the biggest issue I've had with our donks (I just got my first two too!) is flies. Seems the donkeys get them worse than the horses....I bought Crusader fly masks for them (with donkey ears), we already have lots of fly spray on hand, and I use Swat to plaster their lower legs.

Angie


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 13, 2007)

I see you have "halters". Haven't seen other posts from you......and don't visit this forum often, but I raised mini donks for several years. The do need a special halter, other than the horse ones, as you will find the shape of their head is such that the larger jaw and thicker muzzles makes horse halters almost useless for a good fit.

Just a thought for you -- in case.............

Another thing -- when handling/training them. They are NOT stubborn, they are very, very cautious. Take it slow and calm. Once they see what you want, they have a memory like an elephant!



:

And cute, cute cute...I miss mine.



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 14, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Bess, yes, I did buy the actual miniature donkey weanling halters - they are 3 way adjustable. I hope that was the way to go



I'll bet you do miss your little donkeys ! I do love hearing that they are NOT stubborn. I have so many people around here who tell me they are stubborn, mean, and other things. I do know that's not true! (These comments are coming from people who have never owned donkeys or mules themselves, mind you



: )[/SIZE]

Angie, you read my mind, I have been thinking about a hay feeder and also fly masks!



: Is "Swat" the brand of fly spray you prefer? Is there anything that you can safely use on their faces/ears for flies - spray-wise?

Julie, I have to go right along with you on the questions - what is blu coat and wonder dust? Also, I'm wondering if those coconut cookies that Corinne suggested are like macaroons?

Thanks again for all the great help and suggestions. I'll keep watching in case there are more



:lol: I do have "the book" which is helpful on a lot of topics, but I don't believe there is any substitute for just good ol' experience ... and that is one of the things that makes this forum so nice



:


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi again!

The swat is a fly repelling ointment really.... and it really DOES work... for us anyway! It's a cream... and I apply it to their lower legs...since they are always getting chewed up there (I have been told this is common in donkeys), and until I got the flymasks, I was also using it on their ears. I looked high and low...but decided to just order the masks straight from the manufacturer (Cashel?).

Good luck!

Angie


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 14, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Thank you again, Angie. I put Swat ointment on my list for the vet supply store's next visit, and found some Cashel masks online and put them in my favorites for reference



Awesome



: I hate flies pestering critters --- so miserable :no:[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 15, 2007)

Tammy, yes, the coconut cookies are like the macaroon type ones. I always keep a package in the freezer ...just in case. (of course there are plenty of times I just have to eat them, but they get replaced



:



: ) Its the coconut that helps with the diarrhea. Tammy & Julie, Blu Kote and Wonder Dust are both antiseptic wound dressings. I woundnt be without either. Donkeys are NOT stubborn, they just have to be positive of what is being asked of them before they will do it. Donkeys are also great at reading there owners body language, so if you remember when you are working/training a donkey to always keep your hands at there shoulder level, you will never come across as the "crabby owner, and we're NOT going to listen to her, because she scares me" (a donkeys mind thinking this) your training will progress much faster and better. Don't worry Tammy, when you bring your babies home, and you have a million questions :bgrin we'll all try to help you with them. :bgrin Ce


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 15, 2007)

:aktion033: Wow! lots of great advice and tips, I'm learning so much, keep it coming!!



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 15, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Don't worry Tammy, when you bring your babies home, and you have a million questions :bgrin we'll all try to help you with them. :bgrin Ce


Thanks again, Ce :bgrin This is "mini donkeys 101" class for me



: I got a few things checked off my list today - i.e., the Swat fly ointment & Wonder Dust, and couple other things. Not sure those coconut macaroons would be safe in my freezer though... :no: how many weight watcher points would a whole package be? I love those!! :lol: :bgrin That is a great & easy tip, and I will remember it!



: Also love the training tips, and will have to be aware of that too



Again, thanks, and I hope to be able to pay it forward some day.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 18, 2007)

Tammy you really must be getting excited to get your babies home



:

Great suggestions here



:

The only thing I can think is to check your pasture for Poisonous Plants

and this would be a good time of year to do it ...everyone should do it



:

We have had such an explosion of "Tansy Ragwort" here in Washington this year...it is everywhere!!!!

I even see it in flower gardens being pampered ....people don't have a clue what is is??



:

It wasn't that long ago and you could be fined for having it on your property.

And when you find it...I really don't know how you are suppose to get rid of it??

I burn it....but they say that is a BIG No-No .... because the seeds explode out when it gets burned??

Well... if I get Tansy around my fire pit I can monitor that alot better than searching for it in the pasture.

I have never found it around the fire pit ? burning must work



:

Here is an article on Tansy

I found this on the county website where I live.

* Hey Chico...don't you see this everywhere ??


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 19, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> The only thing I can think is to check your pasture for Poisonous Plants
> 
> and this would be a good time of year to do it ...everyone should do it
> 
> ...


[SIZE=10pt]Thanks, Teri, for the reminder on poisonous plants. I do need to head out to the donkey pen to take down just a few more weeds, and also clean up some dead weeds that my hubby took down a couple weeks ago. Some of them were pokeberry, and I'm pretty sure that is poisonous. I even read where some of the weeds/plants get even more toxic after they are dead and drying :new_shocked: Yep, I think it is a good reminder for everyone this time of year to check their lots/pens for the bad stuff



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 20, 2007)

:no: oh, oh, my pasture is absolutely full of oak trees and they eat them, not the horse though.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 20, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> :no: oh, oh, my pasture is absolutely full of oak trees and they eat them, not the horse though.


Cheryl...we have a Red Oak that leans over into our property from our neighbors .... I have not seen my Donks eat the fallen leaves BUT they are my goats favorite thing to eat?? He has been eating them seasonally for 6-7 yrs now?? He was tested for toxicity last year when our Jack died of poisening and he had no sign of poisening?? I have heard goats do digest things differently though?

I would say when Fall comes ....just get rid of as many leaves as you can.

What kind of Oak trees do you have?

Maybe you could take a branch w/leaves down to your Vets office and ask them if that certain species is toxic?


----------

